# PAT actual wall height??



## Bassin56 (Sep 20, 2021)

As the title says I am looking to know the actual wall height of the PAT. I am 43 and been working two departments for past six years and just took a full time position. Next step is the PAT. I have watched the video and researched but haven’t found this information. Thanks for your time!!


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Believe it’s 4ft now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassin56 (Sep 20, 2021)

HuskyH-2 said:


> Believe it’s 4ft now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks that is what I heard but seams short even for an old guy like myself.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Bassin56 said:


> Thanks that is what I heard but seams short even for an old guy like myself.


Used to be 5, so if you can do the 5 ft wall would be good to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Bassin56!
Congratulations! You go for it man, always move forward buddy!


----------



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

A 4' wall? C'mon Man! Even a relatively "average" in-shape gender neutral non-binary applicant of very-diminutive stature could get over that. Wasn't it a 6' wall for most Departments back in the 1970's-1980's? I vaguely remember a most-likely 6' wall (it was well above my sub-6' height) at the MSP Academy in Framingham when I went through the Campus Police Course there in 1976. And it was a 6' wall for pre-hire and while in the academy for the California Department that I joined in 1977. Any of you other dinosaurs remember 6' walls as the standard for pre-employment testing and for PT while in the academy?


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

PAT wall still have the the horizontal strapping on it? Ain’t much of a wall when you got a leg up.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

MSW, it was 6 feet when I got in in '88 and it's still 6 feet today.


----------



## Inspector71 (Sep 30, 2007)

Pussies!


----------

